# Getting there



## Hurricane Racer (Apr 17, 2002)

Here is a general question to those have been to Snowbirds in the past.

What is the easiest way to get all your equipment to the track, and what is the cheapest?
Im looking at 2 huge Trinity bags, plus two smaller boxes, my TX bag, Laptop bag, etc.

Looking for ideas and prices people used in the past. 
BTW, I will be flying.

Thanks


----------



## BarryG (Feb 26, 2002)

Check and see it the hotel you are staying at, has a shuttle service to/from the airport.


----------



## RPRacing (Jan 20, 2003)

Box it all up real well and UPS it directly to the hotel. If you know someone in the area you could ship it to them also. Cost will depend on shipping weight and insured value. Last year it cost me around $150-$200 each way for about 150lbs of equipment in 7 boxes.


----------



## THE DARKSIDE (Oct 7, 2001)

I've flown to Orlando for the past 4 years and have brought my equipment with me on the plane. I typically check all of my equipment except for my cars and radio. I do that on the chance that my stuff gets lost, at that point, I can most likely borrow or buy everything else I'll need. I along with the guys I've traveled with have had good luck wherever we've flown to, and we've flown to quite a few races. if you have any other questions, e-mail me at [email protected]

-E


----------



## Wise Guy (Dec 21, 2002)

We have had no problems knock on wood flying to races.
We have 2 trunks with wheels and handles got them at Lowes.
Pack everything in the trunks with your pit towels around all the equipment.
In a carry on case we usually put our car's, radio, batteries, and motors.
It makes the security person that is half a sleep eyes pop out of their head like a cartoon, but we explane what everything is and no problems.They usually tell us good luck at the races and on we go.


----------



## RacerTC3 (Oct 2, 2001)

I planned on sending my bigger stuff to the track via Fedex then carrying my car and radio with me. I have a real fear of sending my stuff on the plane.


----------



## ekid138 (Mar 26, 2003)

I flew last year and packed everything in a suit case lined with foam. Oh they definatly opened and searched it but everything made it both ways. I put my car, radio, and batteries in my carry on and made it fine. Just a quick search at security, the guy said "oh this is cool!" LOL. One other note... put your glue, oils, etc in zip lock bags. Its going WAAAAY up high under a plane where theres no pressure. If your going to ship ups, fedex or otherwise, remember not to ship your chemicals. A friend of mines stuff didn't show up till Friday because UPS was holding it because of the Paragon and motor spray.


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

For those that have been there before, does the track normally have all that stuff like Motor spray, Oils, glue and most importantly traction compounds? Jack the gripper preferably.


----------



## Weapon 1 (Nov 22, 2004)

They have all that good stuff but its not cheap


----------



## ekid138 (Mar 26, 2003)

Last year they ran out of traction compound (Paragon at least) so buy what you'll need plenty early in case they run out of anything.


----------

